# Bontrager Rack on Trek Domane (carbon frame)



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

I've been commuting (3 days a week) on my Domane 4.5 with a backpack. It's been working out pretty well but there have been several mornings recently where the crosswinds on my commute have exceeded 20+ MPH. Due to this, I've definitely had a couple of sketchy moments on my ride where I felt like I was going to topple over.

The problem is a 5 mile stretch on a causeway that parallels a freeway. Between the the North-to-South winds (I'm heading West) and the air turbulence from the trucks, I've had to considerably reduce my travel speed to maintain comfort/control over my bike.

Does anyone, currently on a Domane use a rack with panniers? My afternoon commute recently has been in 100+ weather and the pack (in addition to my aerodynamic problem) gets a little uncomfortable with the pool of sweat underneath it.

If you have a rack on your Domane, which one did you get? Happy with it? Easy enough to install?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

The only thing you can do is mount one on the seat post. I'm sure there is something out there that will work for you.


----------



## PbOkole (Feb 10, 2004)

softreset said:


> I've been commuting (3 days a week) on my Domane 4.5 with a backpack. It's been working out pretty well but there have been several mornings recently where the crosswinds on my commute have exceeded 20+ MPH. Due to this, I've definitely had a couple of sketchy moments on my ride where I felt like I was going to topple over.
> 
> 
> The problem is a 5 mile stretch on a causeway that parallels a freeway. Between the the North-to-South winds (I'm heading West) and the air turbulence from the trucks, I've had to considerably reduce my travel speed to maintain comfort/control over my bike.
> ...


bontrager makes a rack that mounts on your rear quick release lever and a bracket you mount behind the rear brake. works great, will fit virtually any road bike and comes off in about one minute.


----------

